# Random restarts on my computer.



## SebastianR115 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hey guys, hope you can help me.
So, it's been almost 3 weeks since my laptop started restarting itself randomly, no errors were shown, it just crashed, shut down and immediately start again.
After the first restart I couldn't connect to a WiFi network anymore, i noticed my WiFi driver was gone, but after restarting the device a few times the driver was back and i could connect again.
However, the restarts continued, it happens more often when I move the laptop but it restarts even when it is just still in a table or a desk, it takes a little longer for it to restart but at the end it happens.
After some time I got a blue screen, which showed an ACPI_BIOS_ERROR. I restarted again and everything worked properly, but the random restarts were still there. This blue screen appeared at least 3 times again.
I updated the BIOS and that blue screen hasn't appeared again since then, but the restarts are still happening and the WiFi problem too.
I was told to do a system recovery to factory settings, so I did it, but it didn't work either.
I don't know what else to do at this point so any help you guys can give is appreciated. Sorry if I said something wrong, english isn't my main language .


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Your English is fine.
I would run a Memtest on the Ram to begin with, to rule that out, test one stick of Ram at a time, at least 6 runs.
Check all drivers are up to date also in Device Manager.


----------

